# Isle Of Man T T



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Watching the Isle of Man TT on "Men and Motors"

MENTAL









With on-board cameras you really appreciate how fine these guys cut it .... and nowhere to go if get it wrong ... except a stone wall or a concrete kerb


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

On-board TT footage is some of the scariest stuff I've seen. The speed with which the scenery comes hurtling towards you is incredible







It makes even some of the rally driving footage look positively pedestrian.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I went a couple of times in the 1960s.

One time was when Mike Hailwood (great hero of mine) did the first ever 100MPH lap on a 250.

They also had the ( much missed) 50cc races as well...seem to remember Honda a 4 cylinder 50cc (or is my memory fading?)

Roger


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Mike Hailwood









I don't know much about two-wheeled motorsport, but I do know that he was a team-mate of John Surtees in F1, who was equally cabable of astonishing speeds on two or four wheels.

Between them they must have been World motorcylce champions a couple of dozen times or so I'd guess







Hailwood won the TT on several occasions as well I think.

I guess Joey Dunlop is the name that will always be foremost in many people's minds when think of the great TT riders.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Rich,

Dont forget about Giaccamo Aggostini (sorry about spelling).

He and Hailwood had many famous battles...another superb rider

Roger


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Agostini? I'm familiar with the name, but don't know anything about him unfortunately. I'll have to look him up.

Coincidentally, The Sunday Times had a supplement in it today about the World's Greatest Sporting Legend. It's some sort of vote that Sky One are conducting and the Sunday Times writers have put together their own Top 10's in various categories.

In the Motorsport section, John Surtees came in at number 6 and Mike Hailwood at number 9







Here's what they had to say:

*6 - John Surtees*



> The only man to have been world champion on both two wheels and four, Surtees began his career in motorbikes, winning seven world championships in four years. In 1964 "Big John" beat Graham Hill and Jim Clark to bring Ferrari both the drivers' and constructors' F1 world titles. Surtees also won many races in sports cars.


*9 - Mike Hailwood*



> Hailwood was financed by his father's millions to begin racing motorbikes. Ten years later, he had won nine 500cc world titles. After switching to sports cars, Formula 5000 and then full-time to F1, his best finish was second, in the 1972 Italian GP. Awarded the George Medal for rescuing Clay Regazzoni from his blazing car, his F1 career was ended by a crash at the Nurburgring. Died in 1981 in a road accident.


I've seen the footage of Regazzoni's rescue. Hailwood had to get so close to the flames that his own overalls were themselves on fire. A brave man.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Not a major interest of mine. But I love onboard cams.

I here the TT is classed as very lethal though in some eyes. From what i seen i agree.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I here the TT is classed as very lethal though in some eyes. From what i seen i agree.


Paul,

You should be there on "Mad Sunday" when everyone get a chance to ride the circuit....most years people get killed, often German or Dutch riders ( not used to left hand side driving probably....great fun, I heartily recommend it.

Roger


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> > I here the TT is classed as very lethal though in some eyes. From what i seen i agree.
> 
> 
> Paul,
> ...


Sounds a bit nasty. Now if it were French


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Sounds a bit nasty. Now if it were French


"" merde alors ""


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Watching the Isle of Man TT on "Men and Motors"
> 
> MENTALÂ
> 
> ...


My Grandad rode in it MANY years ago and came 6th. He was interviewed on radio for a great sporting effort. He represented Small and Parkes.

When asked for his comments about the race and circuit, he said..................they should hold the Junior and Senior at the same time, but in opposite directions!!







He entered again the year after.....came off.........and broke both his legs. He didn't bother again after that!!


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

I just love TT races. Don't know how those guys do but I seriously admire them









Bike control second to none. Its really scary stuff with the uneven road and sharp bends with no run-off areas. I think you have to be a dir-hard bike rider to even contemplate entering that race







The way the bikes slide on those slippery roads when the apply power is just amazing


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

http://www.dukevideo.com/products/1079.htm

Anyone got a DVD burner


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Looks tasty...



> Anyone got a DVD burner


yep....


----------

